# PHXKSTM's Builds and Projects



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello Lay it Low members, This is my Build and projects thread. Hopefully by doing my own topic I will keep up and continuing to update my models. Like many I have projects I'm waiting to get back to and finish.

I have been in and out of models since the 90's. I bought a AMT 64 Impala and 1.00 motors at radio shack every time i got my allowance. And of course doing "Loco 64" cuts. Maybe some know of Frank from City Life Hobbies and Nancy at Build a Bike only place to get lowrider model supply's at the time. To this day I continue to get parts and models off Cisco Kidd(Frank). My new retail store of choice is Hobby Depot in Tempe. 

New work area setup at my warehouse 









Two completed builds for 2011

58 Impala Die Cast (sold)

































70 Impala

























The 70 impala was my first attempt at a Tingo style interior ( Thank you for the How-To:worship

Now the projects this topic will motivate me to finish.

79 Monte Carlo " Woo Boost"

























50 Chevy 3100 replica ( El Bandino)

































09 RSX 

















71 Riveria

























Couple more with pics on warehouse computer


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn you got some bad ass builds!!!!:thumbsup:
welcome to lil:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yha U good.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice projects u got goin


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

I like what I see :wow:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

nice projects


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You got some sick builds, homie. The '70 Pala is one bad mofo. The skool touch on it is bad ass. I'm a keep an eye on that '79 and the Rivi. Keep at it homie. Much props.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO*

AWREADY,GET-R DONE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

SWEET ! Killa projects bro ! I love the lines on that Monte C.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice WIPs bro! im diggin the boal tail!! where'd you get it? r&r or medelhaus maybe?!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> nice WIPs bro! im diggin the boal tail!! where'd you get it? r&r or medelhaus maybe?!


x2!!! I want one!!!

welcome to layitlow:wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thank you guys for the comments. I am going to start posting more on other topics. (feedback goes both ways and i have been slacking) the kit is a r and r kit but i bought it off a fellow builder in my area that had it a couple years. always wanted to do a dress to kill replica but im over it this kit is a pain the roof was all slanted to one side the hood did not fit right. then i sanded to much off the hood so i just glued it on. more of a slammer model with interior now. yrs ago there was a real red rivi posted with cragars and lakeside so im thinking im more able to do that.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> thank you guys for the comments. I am going to start posting more on other topics. (feedback goes both ways and i have been slacking) the kit is a r and r kit but i bought it off a fellow builder in my area that had it a couple years. always wanted to do a dress to kill replica but im over it this kit is a pain the roof was all slanted to one side the hood did not fit right. then i sanded to much off the hood so i just glued it on. more of a slammer model with interior now. yrs ago there was a real red rivi posted with cragars and lakeside so im thinking im more able to do that.


sounds like you dont want the boat tail....send it my way!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD IN HERE NICE WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

The riv looks pretty good. I know the R&R kits can be a bitch, but it the only game in town for that car.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

R.I.P Camaro this just melted in dehydrator. I was trying to hurry and paint to post up but walked away for a bit. once i get a few projects done and come across some more wide body pieces i will redo this one i did want to get it done.

Long live "Camaro Summer 2010"


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice builds bro.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

This my attempt at doing a 77 -78 caprice. I keep going back and forth on this one. taillights are next. any tips on some caprice taillights? not to big on being scale on this one just another one of my dream builds.

















This regal is a line control dancer with the new radio shack motors. but after seeing art to roll's thread, im going to redo it.

















Also the truck is another line control dancer with bed lift but after seeing Jervies rides kinda lost intrest. but if servos goes well on regal it's on!

























And my last one is a 62 nomad wagon. Just waiting to come across a 59 window. Same ole story of using the Lincoln wagon top. you member! Im kinda over this one if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THINK ITS JADA TOYS THAT SELLS A CAPRICE, U COULD GET THE TAILLIGHTS OFF OF IT!!:thumbsup:LET ME GET THAT BIKE:biggrin:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Post a vid of those hoppers bro


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

No videos of the hoppers before i tore em down

Regal 

































Truck 1st one is the old chassis to test the function other one is a remake of the chassis no motors yet.


















I have having Voltage problems 7.2 will stall and tried 12v and it will get up but heats wire and motors to fast to play with. I hope the servos will solve the problem even at just 3.5v. I love using the hopping hydros chassis. 

I have a caddy that i might just do a 90's setup with 4 motors and no interior just to refresh on the function. anybody remember the u bar setups with just one motor and gluing the rear end high lol good times and the motors would g hot and melt the hot glue holding the big radio shack motors.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Do those small motors u hav I.the first pic work 4a.dancer setup cuz,i got those same one but havnt tried them


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

cool hoppers!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I use the 9v but read my post above for the problems i was having. I just think they dont have the torque or i am binding somewhere.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> I use the 9v but read my post above for the problems i was having. I just think they dont have the torque or i am binding somewhere.


 jst buy johnsons they work good


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm going to try servos first then might go back to Johnson's. I noticed u in valley if u wanna do somestuff let me know. Shop is at 51st and Bethany


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> I'm going to try servos first then might go back to Johnson's. I noticed u in valley if u wanna do somestuff let me know. Shop is at 51st and Bethany


 Wats its called so I know wat im lookin for


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey bruh wassup i got two 80s model caprices parts would fit i bet lemme know we can trade or whut ever


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


>


nice!!!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

PHXKSTM said:


>


:werd: this is awesome man!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

another interior for a friend. some one else is going to repaint it then i get to finish under the hood and cutout trim


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> another interior for a friend. some one else is going to repaint it then i get to finish under the hood and cutout trim


 Look tight bro cant wait 2 c how it looks finished


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> And my last one is a 62 nomad wagon. Just waiting to come across a 59 window. Same ole story of using the Lincoln wagon top. you member! *Im kinda over this one if anyone wants to trade*.



I WANT IT, IF YOU STILL HAVE IT. What are you looking for to trade. ????? LMK


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> another interior for a friend. some one else is going to repaint it then i get to finish under the hood and cutout trim


stupid clean wey.I like this


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> another interior for a friend. some one else is going to repaint it then i get to finish under the hood and cutout trim


bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Halfasskustoms Im sending you a pm of all the items

progress today

grabbed a old caddy to test paint on i do not want to mess up the rivi Im not a painter and i want to do something kustom. so far i do not like the white does not show well under the kandy and im thinking of using perment markers for more smaller detalied patterens but i know it fades in sun over time did it on bikes yrs ago



























Thanks for the comments on the interior. jus u wait to when i get brave enough to do curves and three color. would like to get a trade goin on here in az. barter for diorama tools jus sayin


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

[/QUOTE]
how do you get the button holes so even?! you using some kind of spiked rolling device?!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

practice practice:biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


>


how do you get the button holes so even?! you using some kind of spiked rolling device?![/QUOTE]
x2 thats not hand one its too uniform


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work up in here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking good like the wagon that shit is sick :barf:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice start on that caddy bro


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

ALLRIGHT yes a cadillac (exited) thats gonna be badass bruh you need some tools now what kind are you lookin for cuz i want that interior for my caddillac i need to do some pillow top on the seats ant thats PERFECT ..... Nice work as always dood KEEP IT UP ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Diorama tools?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

yeah im looking for diorama tools. really need a tire balancer and tire mount been looking at the hobby gear brand but not sure how they really look just seen them on ebay


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hay man, here's a link to were I got all my stuff at.http://www.seltd.net/25082cp.htmlHope this helps out a lil.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

thats whats up joey. might hit you up for some upholstery work on a few of my die casts.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Diorama Progress


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry bout that post up there. Heres the site I got my stuff from.

http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

halfasskustoms said:


> Sorry bout that post up there. Heres the site I got my stuff from.
> 
> http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/



i like this guys site i wana get his bathroom set wish he had the lift i want


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cool stuff man, where'd you get that boat tail from?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

traded with a guy off craigslist


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's dope. lmk if you ever get bored of it.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

started on the lift today and the interior walls im likeing the gray satin but not sure how the primer pics will look againt it. any thoughts on interior color?? and im thinking of custom painting the lift and tool boxes lowrider style but also think it might take away


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

been test the best ways to take pics, and i got to play on the pc last night to make posters i want
the two promos are my play vechicles i will start back on the build soon


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude it's lookin better and better every day.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

que onda wey,puttig in work homie?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> been test the best ways to take pics, and i got to play on the pc last night to make posters i want
> the two promos are my play vechicles i will start back on the build soon


cool shop homie!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

TINGOS said:


> que onda wey,puttig in work homie?


I cant decorate houses forever, been doing interviews for career jobs. I got one interior i been working on to show off to you. finally got a compressor for the diorama so i can finish stapling the biscuit for this olds. thanks Halfasskustoms!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So that dog I sent you. Its in the pose/stance of taking a shit. But theres no shit under its but. So what you do is take 3-4 granes of rice, glue them criss cross over each other. Then paint them brown'esh green. And you got a dog shitting in your diorama.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

lol thats good


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHXKSTM said:


> been test the best ways to take pics, and i got to play on the pc last night to make posters i want
> the two promos are my play vechicles i will start back on the build soon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I added a few photos to the Phoenix Kustoms FB Page.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Ttt. I'm trying to put in work. Amazon is working my ass off at the moment


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

yea. been searching ebay and amazon for one of those boat tail rivi kits.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Star models has the riveria.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill check in to that. these model cars are going to help me pass some time with the bike being in scenic at the moment and the gf taking a break from the relationship. just hope by feb the weather gets warmer. need the last week of march to be a good one. 

im putting table time in on my 64 plastic.


----------



## JJs Touch (Nov 13, 2011)

know thats some good ass interior work bro ! good job on all ur work man and thxs for all the tips u have gave me . Thxs agen & keep up the good work!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

TTT Finished one


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good Joe, looking good!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Cool car man! Any shots of the chassie or engine?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

It a promo no engine black chassis with exhaust painted silver


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

PHXKSTM said:


> TTT Finished one


I like dat. Throwback! Believe it or not berettas used to be raw lowriders before somebody cool said euros were gay and everyone believed him.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks good , you need to drop bye so we can work on my 65


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

howd you do the moving under carrige?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What's up,man I was going to call you,but I was wondering how your're doing on your Lifestyle Bomb Truck replica.I know you're busy but hit me up if you get a chance.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

PHXKSTM said:


> TTT Finished one


:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> What's up,man I was going to call you,but I was wondering how your're doing on your Lifestyle Bomb Truck replica.I know you're busy but hit me up if you get a chance.


I got the interior done and the undercarrige. I dont have the skills to paint it yet. And not sure who could handle the paint to get it done right.


GreenBandithowd you do the moving under carrige? 


Its just sitting on metal axles

​


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Cool Beretta!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that promo's a sick build. way to think outside the box, or least in the 90's!:thumbsup:



Lowridingmike said:


> I like dat. Throwback! Believe it or not berettas used to be raw lowriders before somebody cool said euros were gay and everyone believed him.


I grew up in southern and central Cali, where 90% my friend's older brothers/cousins/ect.. had lowriders, but didn't actually hit a switch till HS. it was my buddy's car, a 81 Honda! I look back at that car and crack up now. your Beretta and Mikes comment reminded me of that time. people were making lows out of ANYTHING. also knew a cat who had a ragtop 85 Chrysler LeBarron rolling bolt-ons and he thought it was the illest lowlow in town!:rofl: damn, I miss comic shit like that..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> TTT Finished one


how you livin wey,having fun yet?I remember all berrettas back in the days had d's poking out.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

TINGOS said:


> how you livin wey,having fun yet?I remember all berrettas back in the days had d's poking out.


Much better now, out of amazon and finally landed a great chef job managing a deli. Call me i updated my phone.

Couple of things in the works. finished more in 2012 then I did in 2011


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What up bro?Nice job on the 58,You gotta cast the trailer,it knocks the one with my 41 the fug out!Clean looking Volvo wagon and Olds too.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

TTT Im around


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude tha 58 is the shit. Love that trailer too.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome to see you're still at it.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

That trailer is fuckin pimp man nice work


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

sinicle said:


> that promo's a sick build. way to think outside the box, or least in the 90's!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in southern and central Cali, where 90% my friend's older brothers/cousins/ect.. had lowriders, but didn't actually hit a switch till HS. it was my buddy's car, a 81 Honda! I look back at that car and crack up now. your Beretta and Mikes comment reminded me of that time. people were making lows out of ANYTHING. _*also knew a cat who had a ragtop 85 Chrysler LeBarron rolling bolt-ons and he thought it was the illest lowlow in town!*_:rofl: damn, I miss comic shit like that..


 That's the same thinking behind my Sebring build. Everything up in here is first-class!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> Much better now, out of amazon and finally landed a great chef job managing a deli. Call me i updated my phone.
> 
> Couple of things in the works. finished more in 2012 then I did in 2011


nice builds bro,that 58 is badass!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thank you gentlemen. I will post more pics soon. knocked out a dirty donny van bicycle hauler


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Picked up a few more items this weekend


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> Picked up a few more items this weekend


 Looks like someone went a little Krazy at the Swapmeet yesterday,:run:!Wish I could have gone,kool to see you got a revell merc, 51 fleetline and that 49 ford shoebox,keep us posted on those and all your projects, buddy!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Started my first interior last night.


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> Picked up a few more items this weekend


Nice come up


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

so where is this big model car show you been talking about joey ?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

U got some nice rides in here ...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wat up bro wer the updates at?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bro, I'm diggin the shit out of that promo Buick...you got some sick ideas and makes me remember the early to mid 90's when Euros were comin out hard....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat up bro wer the updates at?


I know,long time no see on here,you alright?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm here just no update pics. I will try to post this weekend. Thanks for ttt.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wer did these wheels come from?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

wheels came out of the 65 lincoln kit the dish i do not remember what kit


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I was on vacation back in 2011, so I didn't see that Riviera til just now.... Done anything else with it?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

redoing the paint on the rivi


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that camaro is sick


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Projects looking great....I'm digging that Corvair!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good in your room bro!! im watchin the corvair and monte!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks for the comments. Currently Im trying glitter blast i want to see if the testers one coat will kandy over it nice.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> thanks for the comments. Currently Im trying glitter blast i want to see if the testers one coat will kandy over it nice.


Swing by my house and ill show you how to flake the shit out of your models...hahaha.. whatup Joey


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Im goin to hit you up on that im in the area in the weekday afternoons


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice stuff going on in here.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dude I also noticed you resurrected Camaro Summer.....Tight:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Always a fan of your work bro. Lots of cool builds n projects.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, I actually like the station wagon!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT for my homie!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Im still here. working on one project only wish i could post pics its coming out swell once I post the finished pics OCT. 14th I will post the build up in here.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> Im still here. working on one project only wish i could post pics its coming out swell once I post the finished pics OCT. 14th I will post the build up in here.


uffin:kool do your thing,bro:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

here is a quick build I had to get done for thrills.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> here is a quick build I had to get done for thrills.



:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice builds an projects homie


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Ttt tryin to post pics from my tablet pain in the ass will get them on shortly


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Clean truck,Joe!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> Much better now, out of amazon and finally landed a great chef job managing a deli. Call me i updated my phone.
> 
> Couple of things in the works. finished more in 2012 then I did in 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt im still here


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

PHXKSTM said:


>


This is such a nice twist for an ordinarily booring kit, tidy man, :thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Seeing that makes me want to unbox a couple of 454 kits Ive got sittin around that were botched by my brother n law. Thats a nice whip! 

That Monte still available somewhere, been lookin' for one of those.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I love the old school 90s style and promos in here! Nice work!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thank you guys glad your lookin


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What's up,Joey!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what up lorenzo im glad the holidays are over it will get me more time to post hellos:wave:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Me too I tend to slow down around this time do to it being to damn cold to paint,but I hope you had a great New Year bro


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Unique styles man, I like it!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ These 2 look sick, homie.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

WOW!! What ever that top one is , freekin" awsome mate!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Its a 95 Chrysler Atlantic thanks for comments guys


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice builds in here homie kutgw :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Full gull wing doors???


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Thinking about it


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

......:thumbsup:


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

DO IT!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That Atlantics badass


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Ttt any homies in phoenix want to browse my collection I have a lot for sale looking for cash), cutlass models, or big bodies. 6232052384 just moved 101 and t bird 
For everyone else on lil I will post progress pics this weekend


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Any progress on that honda?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT for the homie


----------

